# Desideravo poter lavorare



## PiE81

Salve,
sono alle prese con questa espressione. Ho provato a tradurla, ma ho delle difficoltà, in particolar modo con la parte in oggetto.

Quando tornai da Parigi, desideravo poter lavorare lì non appena avessi finito l'università.

When I was back from Paris, I used to wish be able to work there as soon I would have ended university.

A dire il vero non sono neanche convinto dell'esatta formulazione in italiano; anche in tal caso ogni correzione è ben accetta 

Grazie
Pierluigi


----------



## Teerex51

_When I returned from Paris, I wished I could go back there and work after I finished college._


----------



## quizzy

I would say:

When I was back from Paris, I wished I could work there (=in Paris?) as soon as I finished university.

"used to" implies habit in the past, so it doesn't seem to me that it is necessary here.


I hope it helps.


----------



## effeundici

Teerex51 said:


> _When I returned from Paris, I wished I could go back there and work after I finished college._


 
C'è qualcosa che non mi torna nella parte finale


----------



## Murphy

In inglese, direi:
_When I got back from Paris, my wish was to find a job/find work there as soon as I finished university._
_When I got back from Paris, I wanted to have the chance to find a job/work there as soon as I finished university._


----------



## rrose17

Upon my return from Paris, I was hoping to be able to work there as soon as I finished university.


----------



## Teerex51

> C'è qualcosa che non mi torna nella parte finale



Bè, pensaci su e dimmi che cosa non ti torna 

Intanto vediamo tu come la tradurresti.


----------



## ALEX1981X

_My attempt:

When I returned from Paris, I wish I had worked there after finishing college._


----------



## Murphy

ALEX1981X said:


> _My attempt:_
> 
> _When I returned from Paris, I wish I had worked there after finishing college._


 Sorry, wrong tense.  "I wish I had worked there" refers to an unfulfilled wish in the past, not to the future.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Murphy said:


> Sorry, wrong tense.  "I wish I had worked there" refers to an unfulfilled wish in the past, not to the future.




  Scusa Murphy la frase non è al passato ? 

Desideravo lavorare quando tornai da parigi...per me è passato !

Abbiamo a che fare con un qualcosa che avrebbe voluto fare ma non ha fatto nel passato !


----------



## Teerex51

Murphy ha ragione.
Alex, riguarda l'originale: _sono tornato da Parigi con il desiderio di andarci a lavorare una volta finita l'università._ (mia parafrasi)


----------



## ALEX1981X

Teerex51 said:


> Murphy ha ragione.
> Alex, riguarda l'originale: _sono tornato da Parigi con il desiderio di andarci a lavorare una volta finita l'università._ (mia parafrasi)



  No ragazzi non vi ho capito proprio scusatemi 


Allora la frase è questa :


_*"Quando tornai da Parigi, desideravo poter lavorare lì non appena avessi  finito l'università.
*_
Per me questa frase è tutta al _*passato *_detta/raccontata da uno che sta descrivendo una sua passata esperienza_* !


Sarebbe come dire ad esempio: *Quando ero piccolo avrei voluto giocare (regret) con la bici se avessi potuto. Ma eravamo poveri !_


----------



## quizzy

No scusate: unfulfilled wish in the past ( che richiede past perfect) è un'altra cosa:
significherebbe che tornato da Parigi sentiva il desiderio di avervi lavorato in precedenza (rispetto al ritorno); la frase in tialiano non esprime questo, altrimenti avrebbe dovuto essere "desideravo avere lavorato lì".

La frase italiana invece dice di un desiderio sentito in un momento passato (quando è tornato da Parigi), riferito ad un momento che ORA è passato , ma che al momento del desiderio era futuro.
Spero di essermi spiegata.

P.S Scusate la sovrapposizione, in sostanza concordo con Alex.


----------



## Murphy

PiE81 said:


> Quando tornai da Parigi, desideravo (in quel momento) poter lavorare lì non appena avessi finito l'università (al futuro).


La frase è al passato ma parla di un desiderio per un possibile futuro (future in the past). La costruzione "I wish I had" si riferisce, dal punto di vista di qui parla, a un desiderio non realizzato in un momento già passato.

_I wished I had worked there. (Non l'avevo fatto e lo rimpiangevo)_
_I wished I could work there. (Non lavoravo lì in quel momento ma lo desideravo per il presente o per il futuro)_

Spero che sia più chiaro.


----------



## Teerex51

Murphy said:


> Spero che sia più chiaro.



It couldn't be any clearer.


----------



## ALEX1981X

No ragazzi mi perdo da qualche parte:

Traducete questa allora che ho postato 


_Quando ero piccolo avrei voluto giocare (regret) con la bici  se avessi potuto. Ma eravamo poveri !_


Dire: _*desideravo lavorare in quel posto*_ oppure_* avrei voluto lavorare in quel** posto *_secondo me non hanno tutta questa differenza..esprimono un qualcosa che nel passato non sei riuscito a concludere

Se una cosa la desideravi prima e non ci sei riuscito ad averla, penso proprio che nel tempo ne avresti comunque il "regret" o no ?

P.s: Poi il "regret" con wish non era _*WISH + PAST PERFECT*_ scusate ?


----------



## Teerex51

Nella frase originale _non c'è nessun rimpianto_. Zero. 

Tornato da Parigi mi ripromisi di ritornare a lavorare lì una volta finita l'università. Fine.

Non sappiamo se ci sia ritornato o meno, è solo un desiderio espresso _dopo_ essere rientrato da Parigi e _prima_ di aver finito gli studi.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Teerex51 said:


> Nella frase originale _non c'è nessun rimpianto_. Zero.
> 
> Tornato da Parigi mi ripromisi di ritornare a lavorare lì una volta finita l'università. Fine.
> 
> Non sappiamo se ci sia ritornato o meno, è solo un desiderio espresso _dopo_ essere rientrato da Parigi e _prima_ di aver finito gli studi.



Ok Teerex non lo sappiAmo con certezza se è un rimpianto o meno...

Ma se fosse un rimpianto ?...Ossia lui non è riuscito al tempo a fare quello che si era "ripromesso" come dici tu ?....Dove starebbe l'errore ?


----------



## Murphy

ALEX1981X said:


> _Quando ero piccolo avrei voluto giocare (regret) con la bici se avessi potuto. Ma eravamo poveri !_
> 
> _When I was younger I wished I could have a bike/I wished I had a bike, but we were poor (and couldn't afford one)._
> 
> Questa frase non usa _wish + past perfect _ma _wish + simple past, perché il rimpianto e il fatto di non avere la bici sono contemporanei. "I wished I *could have had/I had had* a bike when I was younger" si usa quando il rimpianto esiste in un periodo che viene dopo, quando sei diventato più grande e rimpiangi quello che non avevi al passato._


----------



## Curandera

Alex, prova a vederla così:

Quando sono tornato da Parigi, il mio desidero è stato quello di ritornarci non appena avessi finito l'università.

Una volta finita l'università vuol dire che nel momento in cui si parla non l'ha ancora terminata.

Non c'è rimpianto. E' una prospettiva, un desiderio rivolto al futuro. 

Sbaglio o ti piaceva il future in the past?


----------



## ALEX1981X

Murphy quindi queste cose che leggo in rete sono sbagliate dal punto di vista grammaticale ?? :


http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/things-i-wish-i’d-know-when-i-was-younger.html

http://www.thesimpledollar.com/2009/04/29/ten-things-i-wish-i-had-done-when-i-was-twenty/


P.s:  Murphy che struttura è _*I wished I had had*_ ?


----------



## ALEX1981X

Curandera said:


> Alex, prova a vederla così:
> 
> Quando sono tornato da Parigi, il mio desidero è stato quello di ritornarci non appena avessi finito l'università.
> 
> Una volta finita l'università vuol dire che nel momento in cui si parla non l'ha ancora terminata.
> 
> Non c'è rimpianto. E' una prospettiva, un desiderio rivolto al futuro.
> 
> Sbaglio o ti piaceva il future in the past?



Ragazzi il problema non è che non veda il futuro dopo voglio capire se nel caso fosse veramente un rimpianto la mia costruzione sarebbe corretta o meno !
Non ho nessun problema col Future in the Past grazie per avermelo ricordato !

Vuol dire che ti sono rimasto impresso in qualche modo


----------



## Murphy

Sono perfettamente corrette perché entrambe parlano di azioni/comportamenti non realizzati al passato.  La persona parla _addesso _e rimpiange il passato. (Wish + past perfect)

Nella frase che ha dato iniziato a questo thread, la persona parlava al passato di un desiderio che aveva _in quel momento _per il futuro e non rimpiangeva azioni non compiuti in un periodo precedente. (Wish + simple past).


----------



## london calling

ALEX1981X said:


> Murphy quindi queste cose che leggo in rete sono sbagliate dal punto di vista grammaticale ?? : No.
> 
> 
> http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/things-i-wish-i’d-know-when-i-was-younger.html
> _Things I wish I'd (I had) known when I was younger_
> Le cose che vorrei aver saputo quando ero più piccolo
> 
> http://www.thesimpledollar.com/2009/04/29/ten-things-i-wish-i-had-done-when-i-was-twenty/
> _Ten things I wish I had done when I was 20._
> 10 cose che vorrei aver fatto a 20 anni.
> 
> P.s: Murphy che struttura è _*I wished I had had*_ ? Passato remoto + trapassato prossimo.


 
'Scuse me sticking my nose in: just to say that I agree entirely with Murphy, Rrose and Teerex.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Murphy said:


> Sono perfettamente corrette perché entrambe parlano di azioni/comportamenti non realizzati al passato.  La persona parla _addesso _e rimpiange il passato. (Wish + past perfect)
> 
> Nella frase che ha dato iniziato a questo thread, la persona parlava al passato di un desiderio che aveva _in quel momento _per il futuro e non rimpiangeva azioni non compiuti in un periodo precedente. (Wish + simple past).




Ok Murphy....


Mi chiedo questo allora :

Tu hai usato la forma "*I wished I had had*" che suppongo sia pari a *"I would have liked to have had"* per esprimere cosa in particolare ?...esprimere un desiderio in quale collocazione temporale ?
Quello che mi sfugge è *wished* + past perfect anzichè il solito Wish + past perfect 


invece...la struttura _*"Wish + simple past"*_ viene usato _*al passato*_ ("wish*ed *+ simple past") per esprimere cosa si desiderava in quel preciso momento e dal punto di vista "passato" ! Giusto ?


Sono stato chiaro nell'esprimere i miei dubbi ?


----------



## ALEX1981X

london calling said:


> 'Scuse me sticking my nose in: just to say that I agree entirely with Murphy, Rrose and Teerex.





London grazie a te...fammi sapere anche il tuo punto di vista ci mancherebbe


----------



## Einstein

My nose too!

_I wish I had studied more when I was younger._
This is a regret that I feel now.

For a regret that I felt in the past, I say:
_I *wished* I had studied more when I was younger._

But...
_When I came home I was very thirsty and *wanted* something to drink._
This is _not_ a regret, because I then fulfilled my desire and drank some water!


----------



## ALEX1981X

Einstein said:


> My nose too!
> 
> _I wish I had studied more when I was younger._
> This is a regret that I feel now.
> 
> For a regret that I felt in the past, I say:
> _I *wished* I had studied more when I was younger._
> 
> But...
> _When I came home I was very thirsty and *wanted* something to drink._
> This is _not_ a regret, because I then fulfilled my desire and drank some water!



Einstein scusa ma se dicessi :

_I *wished* I had studied more when I was younger...(esprime il rimpianto proprio in quegli anni che ero giovane)
__I *wish* I had studied more when I was younger._...(esprime il rimpianto ad oggi mentre parlo)


Io generalmente il rimpianto lo sento ora per un qualcosa che non avevo  fatto quando ero giovane !...


è una finezza per esprimere il rimpianto nel passato "specificatamente" in sostanza ?


----------



## Einstein

ALEX1981X said:


> Einstein scusa ma se dicessi :
> 
> _I *wished* I had studied more when I was younger...(esprime il rimpianto proprio in quegli anni che ero giovane)_


No. Immaginiamo che io, finita la scuola, non abbia fatto l'università.
Qualche anno dopo, all'età di 35 anni, ho capito di aver sciupato delle opportunità.
Ora, a 60 anni, racconto di come mi sono sentito a 35 anni riguardo la mia gioventù sprecata. Forse da allora ho vinto il Superenalotto e non me ne frega più niente delle occasioni perse.

Ti torna?


----------



## ALEX1981X

Einstein said:


> No. Immaginiamo che io, finita la scuola, non abbia fatto l'università.
> Qualche anno dopo, all'età di 35 anni, ho capito di aver sciupato delle opportunità.
> Ora, a 60 anni, racconto di come mi sono sentito a 35 anni riguardo la mia gioventù sprecata. Forse da allora ho vinto il Superenalotto e non me ne frega più niente delle occasioni perse.
> 
> Ti torna?



Beh Einstein si ..ma hai confermato quello che ti ho scritto sopra mi sembra...

Stai esprimendo il "regret" che sentivi e percepivi a 35 anni quindi "in quegli anni". Con "wished + past perfect" viene espresso un regret "sentito" in un momento specifico nel passato (a 35 anni) !

Pensi che ti abbia capito ?


----------



## PiE81

Murphy said:


> Nella frase che ha dato iniziato a questo thread, la persona parlava al passato di un desiderio che aveva _in quel momento _per il futuro e non rimpiangeva azioni non compiuti in un periodo precedente. (Wish + simple past).



Ciao Murphy, grazie a te e a tutti gli altri per le tante risposte.. non capisco una cosa però: a cosa ti riferisci quando hai scritto (Wish+simple past)? 
Si, nella mia frase c'è un desiderio che avevo nel passato per il futuro, non ci sono rimpianti. Ma non capisco perchè qui hai scritto (wish+simple past).
Ho seguito tutta la discussione e mi sembra che la soluzione più adatta è "I wished/wanted to work" (come del resto hai tradotto anche tu nella tua prima risposta).


----------



## Einstein

ALEX1981X said:


> Beh Einstein si ..ma hai confermato quello che ti ho scritto sopra mi sembra...
> 
> Stai esprimendo il "regret" che sentivi e percepivi a 35 anni quindi "in quegli anni". Con "wished + past perfect" viene espresso un regret "sentito" in un momento specifico nel passato (a 35 anni) !
> 
> Pensi che ti abbia capito ?


Ma nella tua interpretazione,
_



I *wished* I had studied more when I was younger...(esprime il rimpianto proprio in quegli anni che ero giovane)

Click to expand...

_hai fatto coincidere il rimpianto con la sua causa. Invece _I wished I had studied..._ vuol dire che in un momento del passato ho avuto un rimpianto per un momento precedente. Se vuoi,
_When I was 35, younger than today, I wished I had studied more when I was even younger (18)._

Chiaro adesso? O _clear as mud_ (limpido come il fango)?


----------



## ALEX1981X

Einstein said:


> Ma nella tua interpretazione,
> 
> hai fatto coincidere il rimpianto con la sua causa. Invece _I wished I had studied..._ vuol dire che in un momento del passato ho avuto un rimpianto per un momento precedente. Se vuoi,
> _When I was 35, younger than today, I wished I had studied more when I was even younger (18)._
> 
> Chiaro adesso? O _clear as mud_ (limpido come il fango)?



Si Einstein....
bisogna scalare indietro nel tempo in pratica...questa logica mi confondeva 

Ascolta ma in questi casi utilizzando "wish" intendiamo/esprimiamo un desiderio comunque improbabile e/o irrealizzabile in genere giusto ?
Ossia uno ha un desiderio ma... *that it's very unlikely to happen*

Se dico, durante un racconto:* desideravo (e lo percepivo nel passato) andare al mare l'estate del 1968  (è c'erano le concrete possibilità per andarci) *

sarebbe corretto dire: _I hoped I went to the sea the summer of 1968_ ??

mentre se dico _I Wished I went to the sea...the summer of 1968 _sto comunque esprimendo il mio desiderio ma sto anche comunicando che era molto più improbabile il suo avverarsi 

Non è cosi scusa ?

In sostanza userei _*Hope*_ o qualche altro verbo per esprimere il desiderio "realizzabile" o decisamente più "possibile" anzichè usare la struttura con *wish + simple past* perchè penso che quest'ultima conferisca molta più incertezza e impossibilità al mio "sogno" o desiderio


----------



## Murphy

PiE81 said:


> Ciao Murphy, grazie a te e a tutti gli altri per le tante risposte.. non capisco una cosa però: a cosa ti riferisci quando hai scritto (Wish+simple past)?
> 
> Ho seguito tutta la discussione e mi sembra che la soluzione più adatta è "I wished/wanted to work" (come del resto hai tradotto anche tu nella tua prima risposta).


Certo, la frase con "want/wish + infinito" è quella più adatta e sicuramente quella più naturale per ciò che volevi dire tu (soprattutto con "want"), frase in cui *non* si esprimono rimpianti. A dire il vero, nel tentativo di spiegare le differenze tra i vari usi di "wish", ho perso un po' di vista la tua domanda originale.  Scusa se ho fatto confusione.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Murphy said:


> Certo, la frase con "want/wish + infinito" è quella più adatta e sicuramente quella più naturale per ciò che volevi dire tu (soprattutto con "want"), frase in cui *non* si esprimono rimpianti. A dire il vero, nel tentativo di spiegare le differenze tra i vari usi di "wish", ho perso un po' di vista la tua domanda originale.  Scusa se ho fatto confusione.




Murphy è colpa mia ...vi ho riempito di domande e richieste spiegazioni 

By the way...C'è il mio ultimo post che aspetterebbe valutazione da un nativo 


Mi dai una mano ?


----------



## Murphy

Da' un'occhiata qui: http://www.english-for-students.com/Wish.html

Questo testo usa "I wish" al presente ma l'uso è uguale per il passato "I wished" per quanto riguarda l'improbabilità o l'impossibilità di realizzare i sogni.

Eg. I wish I had time to go to the beach today = I haven't got time and I regret it.
I wished I had time to go to the beach yesterday = I didn't have time and I regretted it.

I wish I could speak German = I can't speak German but it's possible for me to learn it.
I wished I could speak German when I was younger = I couldn't speak German but it would have been possible for me to learn it.

I wish I had studied German when I was at school = I regret now that I didn't study German when I was at school.
When I went to Germany last year, I wished I had studied German when I was at school = I regretted last year in Germany that I hadn't studied German at school.

E da http://www.eslbase.com/grammar/wish
*Important points*

1. To simply express that you want something to happen in the future (not talking about wanting an action or situation to be different, and not talking about impatience or annoyance) we use _'hope'_, not _'wish'_.


I *hope* it's sunny tomorrow. 
I wish it was sunny tomorrow. *x* 
I *hope* she passes her exam next week. 
I wish she were passing her exam next week. *x* 
I *hope* the plane doesn't crash tomorrow. 
I wish the plane wouldn't crash tomorrow. *x*

Quindi al passato:
I hoped it would be sunny the next day.
I hoped she would pass her exam the following week.
I hoped the plane wouldn't crash the next day.

Per la tua frase
*desideravo (e lo percepivo nel passato) andare al mare l'estate del 1968 (è c'erano le concrete possibilità per andarci) *
direi:
_I wanted to go/I hoped to go to the beach........_

Spero d'aver aiutato a chiarire i tuoi ultimi dubbi. Comunque, se dovessi averne ancora, ci sono altri thread in questo forum sull'argomento "wish +.." e tante risorse in internet.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Murphy said:


> Per la tua frase
> *desideravo (e lo percepivo nel passato) andare al mare l'estate  del 1968 (è c'erano le concrete possibilità per andarci) *
> direi:
> _I wanted to go/I hoped to go to the beach........_




OK Murphy darò un occhiata 

Perchè però _*I hoped I went to the sea*_..*in the summer of 1968*... sarebbe sbagliata ? 

Secondo te funziona solo *I hoped to go...*etc ???

 or *I hoped I would go...* ?


----------



## Murphy

ALEX1981X said:


> OK Murphy darò un occhiata
> 
> Perchè però _*I hoped I went to the sea*_..*in the summer of 1968*... sarebbe sbagliata ?
> Secondo te funziona solo *I hoped to go...*etc ???
> 
> or *I hoped I would go...* ?


----------



## ALEX1981X

Scusa ma se uno vuole dire precisamente:

Desideravo andare al mare = I wished to go the sea
Desideravo che tu andassi al mare = I wished you went to the sea ??
Speravo che tu andassi al mare = I hoped you went to the sea
Speravo di andare al mare = I hoped to go to the sea
Pensavo che venissi = I thought you came

Queste costruzioni sono giuste ?

Mi chiedo : *I wished/hoped I went to the sea *è sbagliata in quanto è riferito a me stesso, quindi alla prima persona singolare ?

Perchè dire _I hoped *you* went to the sea_ dovrebbe essere giusta !

Mi auguro di essermi spiegato...i Congiuntivi forse mi sfuggono


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

*I hoped you went e` sbagliata lo stesso.

Desideravo andare al mare = 
_I wished I had gone to the beach_. [= sarei voluto andare al mare, ma non ci sono andato.]
_I wanted to go to the beach_ (piu` semplicemente; non specifica se ci sono andato o no)

Desideravo che tu andassi al mare = 
_I wished you had gone to the beach_. 
_I wanted you to go to the beach._ [tutto come sopra]

Speravo che tu andassi al mare = 
_I hoped you would go to the beach_.

Speravo di andare al mare =
_I hoped I would go to the beach_. [come sopra]
_I hoped to go to the beach_.

*Nota*: spesso si dice *I had hoped* o *I was hoping* quando il risultato dell'evento e` negativo, ed e` noto.
_I had hoped to go to the beach, but I had to work all summer to pay tuition.
I was hoping to go to the beach, but my mother-in-law threw a monkey wrench into my plans._

Pensavo che venissi =
_I thought you would come_.

Naturalmente tutte le clausole subordinate esplicite possono essere precedute da _that_ (meno comune nel parlato):
_I hoped that you would go to the beach._

-------

Informazione aggiuntive:

La costruzione *wish to...* ha un altro significato e di solito si usa in un contesto ben preciso, molto formale, quando fai una richiesta:
_I wish to speak with you. = _Desidero parlare con lei.
_I wish to express my gratitude to Sen. John Doe. _etc.

attenzione al vocabolario:
%_go to the sea_ forse si puo` dire in BritEng, ma generalmente _non_ si dice in USEng. Ne e` stato parlato di recente (io e altri) in un altro post su come si traduce "andare al mare" nei vari dialetti.


----------



## ALEX1981X

OK ToWhom

ma quindi in quali relazioni possiamo esprimere il Congiuntivo in Inglese a questo punto ?

Abbiamo detto che:
_*
Desideravo che tu andassi al mare*_ si traduce_* solo*_ come _I wished you would go...etc_

*Desideravo che tu saresti venuto* (dovrebbe essere uguale a quella sopra immagino usando "to come")

*Pensavo che tu fossi sincero *= I thought you were sincere  ???
*Pensavo che tu saresti stato sincero* = I thought you would be sincere ????

Francamente per farla breve non capisco neanche perchè posso dire _*I thought you were *(anche Google mi presenta milioni di risultati)_per esprimere _Pensavo che tu fossi/eri_...etc oppure _*I knew you had the power*_ cioè _Sapevo che tu avevi/avessi il potere_  ....*I hoped you could help me with that software* cioè Speravo tu potessi/potevi aiutarmi con quel software....ma invece *non *posso dire _*I** hoped you went...etc  *_per esprimere _Speravo che tu andassi/andavi_ 

P.s : Se tu scrivi _I wished I had gone to the beach_.(significa come hai detto che saresti voluto andare al mare in un momento antecedente nel passato, e il regret lo avevi nel passato, come spiegava Einstein in sostanza e fin qui ci sono  )

Ma se io volessi comunicare che avevo un desiderio nel passato, _*quindi "sentito" **nel passato*_, ma che era *concomitante* come dovrei dirlo scusa ?

In Italiano per farti un esempio per capire, è diverso dire:

Pensavo/speravo _*che tu fossi/venissi/mangiassi/comprassi*_......etc (abbiamo concomitanza temporale tra subordinata e principale)

rispetto a : Pensavo/Speravo/ _*che tu fossi venuto/avessi mangiato/avessi comprato....etc*_ (l'azione in questo caso  viene prima nel tempo rispetto al tempo della proposizione principale)

Voglio capire come distinguere queste 2 finezze temporali (se è possibile) !


Illuminatemi 


Grazie ToWhom per il tuo contributo sei stato chiaro


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

Hey Alex,
sorry for the late reply, but I've been busy and I knew that it was going to take me a little time to write this up. The story I'm about to tell you is not what I would normally say to my students--I'm assuming that you know most of the grammar my students would be unfamiliar with.

So, without further ado:

Se vuoi capire come si usano per bene i tempi e i modi dei verbi in inglese nelle clausole complesse, regola no. 1: dimenticati l'italiano e i suoi tempi e modi.

In italiano abbiamo:


Modo indicativo
Modo congiuntivo
Modo condizionale
Modo imperativo
se non ricordo male. Ognuno di questi ha un numero variabile di tempi, tra cui: presente, imperfetto, passato (prossimo/remoto), trapassato, futuro, ecc. 
E come sai, sono estremamente complicati, e un _learner_ ci mette molto tempo a imparare come si usano per esprimere concetti di presente, passato o futuro nelle varie clausole: per riprendere i tuoi esempi:
_
Spero _[presente; presente indicativo] _che tu vada al mare _[futuro; espresso con un congiuntivo presente]
_Pensavo _[passato; imperfetto indicativo] che tu _saresti stato sincero _[futuro nel passato: condizionale passato]
_Pensavo _[passato; imperfetto indicativo] che tu _fossi sincero _[congiuntivo imperfetto: simultaneita` con il "pensavo"]

Forget it.

In English, e` tutto diverso.
Tanto per cominciare, in inglese non ha molto senso parlare di "modi" verbali: anche se ce ne sarebbero tre, uno e` molto piu` preponderante degli altri.


Imperative (uguale all'imperativo italiano)
Subjunctive (_molto diverso _dal congiuntivo italiano, perche` e` usato in casi molto piu` ristretti; addirittura se ne potrebbe fare quasi completamente a meno)
Indicative (used in the vast majority of sentences: per tutte le frasi dei tuoi esempi, si usa solo questo.)
(Ovviamente non esiste il condizionale.) Quindi, ripeto, scordati il congiuntivo. E` una roba da italiano.

I "tempi" verbali in inglese, si puo` dire (according to most modern grammarians) che ce ne sono solo *due*:


Present tense;
Past tense.
This raises the question: If we only have two tenses, how can we express futurity, uncertainty, possibility, and so on?

Perche` in inglese abbiamo qualcosa che in italiano manca: 


*aspect *(which can be _progressive_ and/or _perfect_ or neither)
a lot of *verbal auxiliaries*. (which is key here.)
Quindi e` sostanzialmente grazie agli ausiliari verbali e costruzioni assimilabili (_will, would, shall, should, have to, must, be going to, used to_, etc.) che riusciamo a esprimere futuro, possibilita`, ecc.
Per riprendere l'esempio del mare (ma andiamo a far la spesa invece, che forse e` piu` utile  ), consideriamo le seguenti frasi nel presente che esprmono una speranza contemporanea, passata o futura al momento in cui "spero."

_I hope __he will go __to the store_. [future; will + bare infinitive]
_I hope he is going to the store. _[present; present tense, progressive aspect] [I saw him walking down the street and I thought he was going to the store, which is what I wanted him to do.]
_I hope he went to the store. _[past; simple past] [He has just returned home; I haven't asked him where he has been; but he was supposed to go to the store and I hope he actually went to the store.]

Adesso. Immaginiamo di portare tutto indietro nel tempo, come se io adesso stessi narrando queste cose al passato: facendo cosi` quel che si chiama *backshifting*. Le frasi diventano:

_I hoped he would go to the store_. [hope --> hoped: hoped is the past tense of hope; and will --> would: would is the past tense of will]
_I hoped he was going to the store. _[same as above]
_I hoped he had gone to the store. _[simple past --> past perfect. We use the perfect aspect because we have to make it clear that "he went (or didn't go) to the store" _before _I began hoping, so to speak.)

Come vedi il backshifting e` assolutamente diretto e straightforward. Se pensi alle stesse frasi in italiano, e` un casino pazzesco. Futuro che diventa congiuntivo che diventa congiuntivo imperfetto condizionale blah blah blah.) Mi sembra che abbiamo risolto il problema della contemporaneita` o meno.

E cosi` anche:
_I hoped he could help you. _= speravo che lui potesse aiutarti.
Se fosse adesso, come sarebbe?
_I hope he can help you. = _spero che lui possa aiutarti.

Altro esempio che hai sollevato: io sto parlando con uno e penso:
_Io penso che tu sia sincero_. (magari non glielo dico).
_= I think you are being honest._

Al passato: pensavo che le parole che mi dicevi erano sincere mentre ti ascoltavo.
_Io pensavo che tu fossi sincero. _= _I thought you were being honest_.

(Qui il backshifting funziona bene anche in italiano: la differenza e` che in inglese, come vedi, non c'e` il congiuntivo, e che usiamo il _progressive aspect_ per evidenziare che "l'essere onesto" era in "progresso" mentre parlava. Nota la contemporaneita` tra io che penso, e il tipo che mi parla e io penso che sia sincero)

Piu` difficile: _Pensavo che saresti stato sincero_. Qui non c'e` piu` contemporaneita` (e anche la traduzione e` un po' diversa al presente, sarebbe
_Io penso che tu sarai sincero_ = _I think you will be honest._
Se fai un backshifting hai la soluzione. Left as an exercise for the reader  

Altro punto: non capisci perche` si puo` dire _I thought you were..._
Ovvio che google ti da` milioni di risultati, e` una frase standardissima e comunissima.

_I think you are asleep_. = Penso che stai dormendo. [ovviamente non lo dico!] [Ma In realta` non stai dormendo:]
_I thought you were asleep.
_Contemporaneita` tra il mio pensiero e la condizione, if you will, espressa dal verbo _be_. 

_Where is John going? [I think he's going to the beach].
He's going to the courthouse.
Oh, I thought he was going to the beach.

_E` la stessa costruzione, solo in terza persona invece che seconda.

_I think he's going to get mad. _[credo che si arrabbiera`]
Ma non si arrabbia:
_I thought he was going to get mad_. [credevo che si sarebbe arrabbiato.]
Qui "be" fa parte del quasi-modale "be going to" che indica futuro, ma non cambia niente, da un punto di vista formale.

Ancora:
_You have the power._
_I know (that) you have the power._
Al passato: _I knew (that) you had the power_.

Nella maggior parte dei casi la "sequence of tenses" e` piuttosto semplice. Presente -> shift back -> passato. Si tratta solo di sapere usare gli ausiliari e gli aspetti correttamente, nonche' di sapere le costruzioni rette da ciascuno verbo nelle main clauses. (hope, wish, want, think, etc.)
-----------
And in case you're wondering...
What's the subjunctive mood for in English?

In nessuno dei nostri esempi, come promesso, abbiamo usato il subjunctive. ll subjunctive in inglese si usa in questi, pochi, casi:


To express a wish: _I wish I were the CEO of Apple Inc. _(But I'm not the CEO of Apple Inc.)
For counterfactual hypotheses: _If I were the CEO of Apple Inc., I would.._.
For commands and suggestions: _The Senator asked that the Secretary respond to her questions._
In a few set phrases: _God bless America_; _if need be_; _far it be from me..._
_-----------
_Since I'm pretty sure that this post is far from being totally accurate, I'm waiting for more natives to chime in.


----------



## Tuscania

It's not clear what "li" refers to. If it is Paris, then it's hard/impossible to find a good English equivalent.

presumably, the intent is to say something like: "I was hoping to live in Paris as soon as I finished my university education".


----------



## Teerex51

Tuscania said:


> It's not clear what "li" refers to.



It is perfectly clear it refers to Paris. Not a single post in this never-ending thread has cast any doubt on that and everybody has translated it with "there".


----------



## ALEX1981X

Grazie ToWhom sei stato di una pazienza ragguardevole e anche abbastanza chiaro 


Ti devo 5 birre .... o forse un buon bicchiere di Chianti 


Se avrò altri bisogni magari ti contatto in privato non voglio "saturare" oltre questo thread  con domande e dubbi legittimissimi almeno per quanto mi riguarda, ma che vanno oltre la richiesta principale fatta da Pie 81 !


Grazie tante ....I appreciate


Alex


----------

